# Fence Post Duck



## injun joe (Dec 21, 2016)

A buddy of mine was replacing some fence posts and I picked up 10 or 12 that still had a little use in them. He told me they were black locust (if anyone can verify that I'd like to hear it).
It was the hardest wood I've ever worked. Way harder than Cuban mahogany or black walnut.
I shaped him a duck for letting me have them. I've got plenty if any of you would like some for knife slabs.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 21, 2016)

That is one fine duck carving. 
I truly love a good repurposing like that.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 23, 2016)

That's really cool.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice work!  That locust is some hard wood!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 23, 2016)

Man I'd move my fox squirrel and make that the center piece on my mantle.Amazing


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2016)

I collect carved ducks for the mantle and I want one!!  That is beautiful.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 23, 2016)

nice


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks very much like black locust to me. Bring a piece by some time and I'll verify for sure. Or....if you can get a closeup of the endgrain with a clean smooth cut I can probably tell from here. Has a very distinctive endgrain cellular pattern.
(Just as soon you come by, been awhile.)

Nice duck!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds like locust with the hardness and the grain looks like it, but locust is usually a greenish-yellow wood color.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't care what kind of wood it is......it looks nice, wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 24, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Looks very much like black locust to me. Bring a piece by some time and I'll verify for sure. Or....if you can get a closeup of the endgrain with a clean smooth cut I can probably tell from here. Has a very distinctive endgrain cellular pattern.
> (Just as soon you come by, been awhile.)
> 
> Nice duck!



After all my kinfolk leave, I'll come by and bring you a piece.
I appreciate all the kind words from everyone.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice work. The finish is sweet. You never know what is lurking just below the surface of something


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sounds like locust with the hardness and the grain looks like it, but locust is usually a greenish-yellow wood color.



Just depends on how it's lived it's life. It will also darken with age and ultraviolet exposure. I use a lot for handle material as it is very stable durable and can be quite showy with the right cuts.
Fresh cut usually is grn/yel as you say, giving rise to many folks calling some locust "yellow locust", genetically it is still black locust. I prefer the stumpwood as it is almost always darker, most being rootbeer brown in color. You really have to want it and be willing to burn a few chains cutting it up. But I find it worth the effort.


----------

